# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  British menu

## kamka

it's me, yet again, with a bunch of questions   ::  The thing is, I am holding a menu from some British bar, and my task is to get it translated. Only some of the phrases, words or expressions cannot be found in any of my dictionaries. I would be incredibly and immensely grateful for your help.
I'm giving context, the bolded words are the ones I can't figure out. 
"all served on hand cut white or wholemeal *bloomer*"
"prosciutto *cured ham* & *heritage tomato* with pesto"
"*lock fine* salmon"
"Cropwell Bishop *blue cheese*"
"*Quickes mature cheddar cheese* and *trio of tomato*"
(is trio of tomato a more sophisticated way of saying there were three tomatoes?)
"*devon ham* with *rocket & grain mustard*
"*dorset* crab"
"*hot filled* sandwiches"
"served in *flat* bread" (is it flat, as in plain?)
"*harrissa & haloumi cheese*"
"*4 oz scotch steak* with beef tomato..."
"grilled *butterfly chicken* with coriander *salsa*"
"Mochachino mousse with Jude's *chunky* chocolate ice cream"
(don't really know what the 'Jude' is doing there either, but my main concern about this one is the "chunky", does that mean there's a big piece of it?) *"English cheese board with rustic bread & crackers*(I actually know what all of these mean, but why is it in desserts? it doesn't sound like a dessert to me!) 
"*small plates*"
"butternut squash tart with *Aged Balsamic*"
"*confit* of English duck"
"haloumi cheese *baby gem salad*"
"grilled *venison* & red wine sausages on a *mustard mash* & redcurrant *jus*"
"roasted *monkfish* wrapped in Parma ham with *shrimp butter*"
(isn't shrimp the same as prawn? how come the butter then?)
"vine tomatoes with *date cous cous*"
"artichoke *tortelli* with wild rocket & *roquefort* sauce"
"Lock Fyne smoked salmon with rocket, preserved lemon & *blinis*"
"slow roast chicken, wrapped *chipolata*"
"*herby potatoes*"
(does that mean it's spiced with some herbs?)  
I know it's a lot, but I'd greatly appreciate if you could at least help me out on some, cause I'm stuck with these and I need to get it done by Tuesday.

----------


## TATY

Bloomer is a type of bread. Not sure exactly what, probably just a bun.
Cured ham - Not sure exactly what Cured means, but I think it just means it's been pre-pared and cooked or something. I think all ham is cured anyway. I think they have just mentioned it to stick an adjective in to make it sound more fancy than it is.
Heritage tomato - A type of tomato, they are very big.
Blue chees - It's chees with mould in it. Tastes very strong
Quicke's mature cheddar cheese - Quicke's is a brand name. Mature cheddar is a type of English cheese. Cheddar is basically "normal" cheese here. Mature means it's stronger
Devon Ham - Ham from Devon (picturesque county in Sout-Western England)
Rocket & Grain mustard - Rocket is a type of lettuce. Grain refers to the mustard seed and other seeds in it.
Dorset crab - Dorset is another English county. Next to Devon I believe. 
Hot filled - the stuff between the bread is hot
Flat bread is literally flat.
Harissa & Haloumi cheese - I believe these are Middle Eastern types of cheese.
4 oz Scotch steak - '4 ounces' (4 унции) is the weight (in imperail units). Scotch - Scottish.
Butterfly chicken - You take a chicken and temove the back bone and breast then pull it out to look like a butterfly: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/butte ... icktop.jpg
Salsa is a Spanish/Latin American thing. It's made of peppers, tomatos, onions and stuff to make a dip http://www.aged.tamu.edu/agjour/307/200 ... /salsa.jpg
Chunky chocolate ice cream - Ice cream with chunks (lumps/big bits) of chocolate. Jude is just a name. 
A cheese board is often had after the meal instead of something sweet.
Small plates - depends on context. Just small plates?
Balsamic - a type of vinegar. Aged - matured, old.
Confit - dunno what this is.
Baby gem salad - Baby gem is a type of lettuce. They are smell, sweet lettuces.
Venison - Deer meat. Оленина
Mustard mash - Mashed potatoe with mustard in it
Jus - Maybe this should be Juice?
Date cous cous - Cous cous is like some rice type dish. Date's are a type of fruit. Финик
Tortelli - type of pasta
Roquefort - a French cheese
Blinis? - Are you not Russian? Блины
Chipolata - A very small sausage
Herby Potatoe - Potatoe's with herbs. Картофель с травами

----------


## Бармалей

Actually couscous is really tiny pasta from the Med somewhere. We've usually eaten it as part of a salad, but really overrated stuff, IMHO. 
Вот: http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=couscous

----------


## kamka

> Small plates - depends on context. Just small plates?

 uh-huh. it was like main plates, small plates, desserts etc. I figure it could be something like light meal then?  

> Jus - Maybe this should be Juice?

 that's what I thought when I first saw it, but thought it would be weird, since it's a copy of an actual menu  

> Blinis? - Are you not Russian? Блины

 nope, I'm actually Polish  ::  
and thanks again, TATY. I owe you an awful lot  :: 
Thanks to you too, Barmaley.  ::

----------


## tdk2fe

I think Jus is a french thing - like Au Jus (sp?) sauce.  Its a type of dip I beleive, or can also be put onto a sandwhich.   
tdk

----------


## BabaYaga

> Cured ham - Not sure exactly what Cured means, but I think it just means it's been pre-pared and cooked or something.

 Cured ham is slightly salted, dry ham, like Parma Ham, Serrano ham or Ardennes ham. It's absolutely lovely, and often served with melon.
It's never cooked though.
So yes, it IS more fancy than plain, cooked ham  :: 
Tastes better too  ::     

> Harissa & Haloumi cheese - I believe these are Middle Eastern types of cheese.

 Haloumi cheese is a traditional white Cheese from Cyprus, made from  sheep's milk with the addition of mint.
Harissa on the other hand has nothing to do with cheese: it's an extremely hot sauce (originally from Tunisia, I think), made of red chili peppers (the hottest!), garlic, and olive oil. Used it microscopic quantities, it's great. Used any other way - it's a killer!   ::       

> Confit - dunno what this is.

 A "confit" is a preserve (cfr. the French word "confiture", which means jam - i.e. preserved fruit). So Confit of Duck is just that: a preserve of duck meat, usually cooked, salted, and preserved in its own fat.
You could compare it to a very coarse, lumpy pat

----------


## TATY

Quote: 
Chipolata - A very small sausage    
Chipolatas are of Italian origin. They're sometimes cut up into small bits, but they actually "start out" as pretty long, thin sausages, that are rolled into a spiral. 
This is a British menu, and in Britain, chipolata's are little cocktail sausages: 
Вот:   
But these are uncooked and look like poos.

----------


## kamka

> But these are uncooked and look like poos.

 sort of, yes.  ::  
thanks BabaYaga  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> This is a British menu, and in Britain, chipolata's are little cocktail sausages:

 Taty, I do apologize. 
I totally forgot about the fame of the internationally acclaimed British cuisine. And of course, all the items on this menu are very British.    ::    
Kamka, as I said:
Chipolatas are of Italian origin. They're sometimes cut up into small bits, but they actually "start out" as pretty long, thin sausages, that are rolled into a spiral.  
Whatever the British do to them.  ::      
And you're very welcome.    :: 
BY[/img]

----------


## basurero

Those look even more like what TATY said   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  This is a British menu, and in Britain, chipolata's are little cocktail sausages:   Taty, I do apologize. 
> I totally forgot about the fame of the internationally acclaimed British cuisine. And of course, all the items on this menu are very British.      
> Kamka, as I said:
> Chipolatas are of Italian origin. They're sometimes cut up into small bits, but they actually "start out" as pretty long, thin sausages, that are rolled into a spiral.  
> Whatever the British do to them.      
> And you're very welcome.   
> BY[/img]

 All sausages start off long and and are sectioned off into smaller things.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by BabaYaga  Kamka, as I said:
> Chipolatas are of Italian origin. They're sometimes cut up into small bits, but they actually "start out" as pretty long, thin sausages, that are rolled into a spiral.    All sausages start off long and and are sectioned off into smaller things.

 
Glad you agree with me after all, Taty.   ::

----------

